# Off to Buffalo ...



## sedawk (Jun 26, 2007)

So who here is off to the Walden Galleria in Buffalo from the GTA on Saturday to get an iPad? I have mine reserved.

Perhaps we should have a meet up or even a road trip? Come back, charge them up and watch Leo Laporte unbox his live on TWIT


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

sedawk said:


> So who here is off to the Walden Galleria in Buffalo from the GTA on Saturday to get an iPad? I have mine reserved.
> 
> Perhaps we should have a meet up or even a road trip? Come back, charge them up and watch Leo Laporte unbox his live on TWIT


If you've got your reservation in, you're okay, but Apple has removed the reservation link today according to Macrumurs.


----------



## sedawk (Jun 26, 2007)

Done!!!


----------



## macinfo (Sep 12, 2002)

*iPad road trip*

I'm in for the road trip. Sent you an email.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

Well according to this

Apple to sell iPads at 9AM Saturday along with Best Buy | Electronista

Best Buy and Apple will be selling iPads on Saturday.

John


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm trying to reserve mine, but there is no working links??? Is there a midnight sale?


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Don't forget to go to the Anchor Bar.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Elric said:


> I'm trying to reserve mine, but there is no working links??? Is there a midnight sale?


In Store reserves stopped last week. At this point you've gotta line up at an Apple or BestBuy Store like the "regular folk"


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Anyone done this before? What are my odds of actually getting one?


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

Well I've got one reserved but due to other commitments, I wont be able to make the trip. I'll have to wait till they are official up here.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

viffer said:


> Well I've got one reserved but due to other commitments, I wont be able to make the trip. I'll have to wait till they are official up here.


Where was yours reserved? Can I haz it? 
$25 if you'd like....


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

Decided to te up REALLY early and drive to Buffalo to stand in line.... debating HOW early!

Anyone know what mall door they will open for the early lines?

Stu


----------



## JustReelFilms (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm planning to head there by Sunday. I didn't get to reserve. Do you think it will be sold out by then? Did the iPhone's 2007 launch got sold out next day?


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm planning to arrive around 8am. I don't remember previous products selling out, but I think iPad demand is greater than they anticipated.

We'll see. Will report back once the unit is in hand (hopefully).


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Good luck to anyone making the trip!


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

Does anyone know what the pick-up process involves? I reserved a 16 GB iPad, got my reminder email etc. Do I just stand in line and give an email address when they ask? Not sure if I need to bring anything with me. Hmm


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

I heard that they will have a separate line for pre-orders, but not sure what you need to bring.


----------



## bob99 (Aug 16, 2007)

Let us know what the stock levels are like - some of us may be crazy enough to drive down tomorrow, iPad permitting.


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

Had to cancel my reservation... so anyone just making the trip out there without a reservation can rest knowing that one extra will be at the Walden location. I'll miss you, iPad. So close...


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

Got in line around 8:30, still here. The Apple store employees are saying positive things about stock levels, but aren't providing any numbers or promises. The reserved line was longer than the other, and they are letting them in before us.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## vfr (Jul 22, 2009)

WooHoo!!!

Just got back from Buffalo! emac.ca looks good on der iPad. There was over 400 people in line. Got there just before 9 AM and got out just before 10 AM. Dozens of folks where sitting around the mall poking away at their iPads. Ran into a few Canadians. Picked up a 32GB model and the Apple iPad case.

Now to finally test my apps on a real device instead of the simulator in Xcode.


----------



## Nik_Ars (Mar 22, 2010)

Painless producer! Lined up at 8:30, got in the store at 9:30 left at 9:40. The line went very fast, the employes where handing out water, and had a cart with an iPad and accessories on it to look at. I went to Walden Galleria mall, they were very helpful!


----------



## lreynolds (Dec 28, 2005)

Got there around 8:30 stood in line until 12:30 (didn't pre-order). Seemed to have lots of stock.


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

Arrived at 6am and was tenth in the non-reserve line. Did not get in until just after ten due to the decision to allow mainly reserved folks for the first hour.

Back in Oakville by noon and typing this from the iPad. 

The hype is deserved.

Stu


----------



## Gabbadude (Nov 17, 2005)

shonline said:


> Arrived at 6am and was tenth in the non-reserve line. Did not get in until just after ten due to the decision to allow mainly reserved folks for the first hour.
> 
> Back in Oakville by noon and typing this from the iPad.
> 
> ...


Quick question... did you have to pay any taxes our duty?


----------



## cwrea (Apr 3, 2010)

I was at the Walden Galleria store this morning with a couple of friends. I was impressed with how efficient Apple was in handling the event. We got there at quarter to nine and got out around 10AM with our iPads in hand. The free bottle of water was a nice touch, even though we didn't wait that long in line.

I had figured the Apple Store would be the bulk of our wait... not so. All in all, it was more trouble to go through U.S. customs and then Canada customs on the way back (yes, we paid our taxes!) than it was in actually waiting at the Apple Store.

BTW, when the Canada Customs officer asked if we were bringing anything in, I answered "about $1500 in electronics" .. There were 3 of us in the car. Customs guy asked "What .. 3 iPads?" Us: "Yes, I guess we aren't the first back!" Customs guy: "No, you're not the first!". 

Regards,

Chris W. Rea


----------



## JoeCanadian (May 16, 2005)

*What are the border issues if any?*

I too was wondering what happens at the border coming back. What do you say when you come back into Canada after being gone for less than 6 hours?


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

JoeCanadian said:


> I too was wondering what happens at the border coming back. What do you say when you come back into Canada after being gone for less than 6 hours?


You tell the truth. They may let you go through if it is busy. At worst, it is only a 5% Gst hit. Still less tax (I think) compared to buying it in Toronto.

I am a Nexus card holder and never lie because the card is too valuable for border crossings. I just fill out a form telling what I paid and they will charge the gust to my credit card on file with customs...


----------



## JoeCanadian (May 16, 2005)

shonline said:


> You tell the truth. They may let you go through if it is busy. At worst, it is only a 5% Gst hit. Still less tax (I think) compared to buying it in Toronto.


I don't think anyone should lie either, but I just wasn't sure what the financial penalty was for doing this. I agree, a 5% GST hit does not sound that big a deal to be an early adopter. 

This has helpful information. Thanks!


----------



## e4l (Dec 20, 2007)

I made the trip to Walden Galleria in Buffalo today. The wait getting into the US was about an hour (lots of Cdn iPad buyers I suppose). The line at the Apple Store was significant if you weren't in the reserved line. The reserved line only had one person ahead of me and I was in and out in a few minutes. 

I declared it and paid $80 on taxes for the 32mb/$600 one. 

e4l


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

e4l said:


> I declared it and paid $80 on taxes for the 32mb/$600 one.


Way more then 5%, sounds more like GST+PST, something like 12-14%


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

jamesB said:


> Way more then 5%, sounds more like GST+PST, something like 12-14%


There is NO PST on Category 5 items of ANY country origin. If anyone pays more than GST someone at CBS made a mistake.


Stu

I WAS WRONG. SEE LATER POST below


----------



## figo (Mar 11, 2009)

*Happy Birthday to Me*

Just got my hands on a new ipad and it's beautiful!!! My sister in-law picked it up at 3:30pm in Buffalo. She tells me there were tons left.

Enjoy everyone!


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

shonline said:


> There is NO PST on Category 5 items of ANY country origin. If anyone pays more than GST someone at CBS made a mistake.
> 
> 
> Stu


I paid PST and GST on my 16 gb
Stu, Please direct me to some proof that there is no PST on an iPad. I have associates who are tax lawyers and I'd love to give them a chance to get my PST back for me if this in indeed correct.
The way I see it, Apple will bump the price for the CDN version by $50 or so when it is available later this month. My net cost will be very close to the overall CDN price except for a small premium for getting it weeks earlier. The few additional $ are worth it for my purposes.


----------



## bmmr (Nov 25, 2006)

Well I'm a NExus user, but I decided to use the regular lanes on the way home from Buffalo at Queenston/Lewsiton

Declared 1,080 USD for 2 16G's and the officer said thats fine and have a nice day...

(must have been my Shirners Licence Plate)

I must say that the Apple store staff was well organized and processed the reserved line in lightning speed.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

bmmr said:


> Well I'm a NExus user, but I decided to use the regular lanes on the way home from Buffalo at Queenston/Lewsiton
> 
> Declared 1,080 USD for 2 16G's and the officer said thats fine and have a nice day...
> 
> ...


That's great...
They are looking for guns, Not iPads!!!

Quick...Make a run for the border now!!!

:love2:


----------



## jayman (Jan 4, 2008)

bmmr said:


> must have been my Shirners Licence Plate)


Shriners Licence Plate = "secret hand shake club" I need one of those plates, or a mason decal...

Enjoy your iPad!


----------



## JustReelFilms (Sep 4, 2009)

Darn! The mall is closed on Sunday. I hope there's still stock on Monday.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

SUCCESS!! I paid GST and PST. I went to the Walden galleria store and the Victor Store because my friend wanted to get some extras. Anyway, long story short, I have two extra 16G and a 32G if peeps are interested. Just interested in getting my money back and maybe $50 for gas. I see people posting in Toronto Kijiji for $900. Thats some handsome profiteering. LOL


----------



## shonline (Nov 9, 2007)

shonline said:


> There is NO PST on Category 5 items of ANY country origin. If anyone pays more than GST someone at CBS made a mistake.
> 
> 
> Stu
> ...



Hi gang,

I am SO sorry. I misread the nexus declaration form and assumed no PST. I am wrong. You SHOULD be charged both upon re-entry unless they decide it is not worth the trouble or they already have a full queue in the building... 

My mistake was thinking the "x" in the PST column meant "no". Apparently, an X means yes to customs...

SORRY!!

Stu


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Mckitrick said:


> I have two extra 16G and a 32G if peeps are interested. Just interested in getting my money back and maybe $50 for gas. I


PM sent.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi guys, thanks for the PM's.
Y'all know in in Waterloo though, right? I just put a Kiji ad in the local area.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Mckitrick said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the PM's.
> Y'all know in in Waterloo though, right? I just put a Kiji ad in the local area.


Okay, so you want $800 for the 16Gig iPad? Sorry no thanks this time.

iPad 16G - Kitchener / Waterloo Computers For Sale - Kijiji Kitchener / Waterloo


----------



## enon (Feb 12, 2010)

gmark2000 said:


> Okay, so you want $800 for the 16Gig iPad? Sorry no thanks this time.
> 
> iPad 16G - Kitchener / Waterloo Computers For Sale - Kijiji Kitchener / Waterloo


LOL, his greed took over.


----------



## uZurper (Apr 4, 2010)

$800 [CAD] for 16 gig iPad: I think that's $200 for labour? I mean, $499 + taxes at the border is $560-580 [CAD]


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

LOL. You guys are as bad as the people on Kijiji..
I placed the ad on Kijiji for $650 initially, not factoring in the New York state tax so that was basically selling them for roughly what I paid for them. People were offering me $600. So, to avoid the numerous emails of people being silly, I put it at $800.

uSurper - $499 USD plus american express exchange rate, plus 8.75% New York, plus 13% GST/PST plus gas plus my time.

Have you looked at getting an iPad from GTA Kijiji? :clap:


----------



## googlefish (Jun 21, 2005)

Mckitrick said:


> I placed the ad on Kijiji for $650 initially, not factoring in the New York state tax ... So, I put it at $800.


New York state tax = $150 ?


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

googlefish said:


> New York state tax = $150 ?


Selective read much?



> People were offering me $600. So, to avoid the numerous emails of people being silly, I put it at $800.


Sedawk - sorry for crapping your thread man


----------



## hbp (Apr 18, 2007)

Place it at whatever price will sell, don't worry about all these assholes who would do the same thing.

Supply/demand baby.


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

I just picked up a 16gb unit from Mckitrick. I thought his price was fair and it saved me a trip to Buffalo.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

viffer said:


> I just picked up a 16gb unit from Mckitrick. I thought his price was fair and it saved me a trip to Buffalo.


What was your final agreed price?


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Can you imagine when our loonie is worth $1.05 USD in late April, and the iPad is available in Canada for $450? 

I wish. 
Congrats to you new owners, and enjoy your iPad.


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

$665 including exchange, NY tax, GST & PST plus $50 handling fee.



gmark2000 said:


> What was your final agreed price?


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks Viffer, it was a pleasure meeting you and I hope you had a great Easter dinner.
hbp - Thanks to you too. I'm always amazed at how mean-spirited and negative some people can be.


----------



## iCider (Nov 28, 2009)

*Gst & pst ??*

I think it is great to go to another foreign country, purchase a product that has nothing to do with good ol Canada at all, it will never be manufactured here nor will it ever do anything to help employment here,,, may be a few sales,,
and yet, we get the wonderful privileged of paying a Provincial "SALES" Tax, no sale in Canada... and then a "GOODS & SERVICE Tax, no goods or service to any company by the way of sales or manufacturing in Canada...

Aren't governments great, they have there hand in your pocket even in another country,,,:lmao:

Any way just my little rant bout taxes on things we buy in foreign lands. Looks like a great device. Hope it lives up to the hype, I am interested in seeing how it will do with apps for photography. 

All you cutting edge new owners keep us up to date !!! :clap:


----------



## jenb (Jun 11, 2009)

Heh, there was some guy trying to sell 16GB iPads for $1000 in my local kijiji. When I offered him $725 for one and stated something along the lines..You'd probably want to be compensated for your time and travel expenses and make a little profit, he got all huffy and said "I am not making 1 cent profit off this iPad!". Then he tried to tell me that the iPad would be sold out for the next 6 months
I think he sold it for $900, guess some people have more money than common sense


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

jenb said:


> Heh, there was some guy trying to sell 16GB iPads for $1000 in my local kijiji. When I offered him $725 for one and stated something along the lines..You'd probably want to be compensated for your time and travel expenses and make a little profit, he got all huffy and said "I am not making 1 cent profit off this iPad!". Then he tried to tell me that the iPad would be sold out for the next 6 months
> I think he sold it for $900, guess some people have more money than common sense


The ridiculous thing is that people are doing the same thing in the US. I was checking my local Ventura Craigslist for iPads, and people are trying to sell them at marked up prices as well. Hello??!?!?! Just order the freakin thing from Apple!!

"Oh, they're sold out everywhere....."... "ummm, yeah because of douchebags like you who just buy the damn thing to sell for profit!!" tptptptp


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

There were 1st generation iPhones selling for $1000 in Oakville shortly after they went on sale in the US. In one of those kiosks in the mall that sell phone accessories.


----------

